# So, I think I'd like a lever. Advice..?



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello folks,

So, I've come to the realisation that I can't really accommodate anything like a Brewtus/alternative higher end espresso machine at the moment due to space restrictions in the kitchen.

However, I'd like to experiment a little with lever machines.

Can anyone recommendations for a beginner?

Budget would be £300 max, with the option to steam as well as brew espresso.

Many thanks!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

how about a la pavoni professional, bigger bolier and pressure guage over the europiccola, shame you didnt grab my gaggia achille as they are a really good lever at that money too. Pontevecchio lusso can be had for around 300 as well.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I know, really unfortunate I didn't get in on that. Thank you for the advice though, I'll keep my eyes peeled on the For Sale section for a bargain! They seem good fun and the best coffee I've had has come from a lever.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Coffeechap, when will have another achille for sale?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey spune where abouts are you, have a pavoni that's in need of of new home, you can have for £250 including torr tamper


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I live on the South Coast - Bognor Regis. And you? Is it a Professional?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

No it's a europiccola, millennium, not sure of the advantage of having a bigger boiler on a la pavoni as you can only get a couple of three shots before letting it cool, anyway here's a photo


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Very interested! Where are you based?

May I ask it's condition and age, cleaning routine etc?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Serviced at Xmas, used for about a month after that then got a l1, when I had it open said something about 08 underneath, but not sure if this is manufacturing date, can tell you it's defiantly post millennium because it has a 51mm basket and poly not brass inside the group, (cools down faster) comes with all original accessories but pf has been made naked, also a Crome drip tray (from pro) and torr with I think sand blasted

but unfortunately live quite a way from you in Suffolk, but could work something out


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> Hey spune where abouts are you, have a pavoni that's in need of of new home, you can have for £250 including torr tamper


If you are going to sell your Pavoni - please check the for sale rules and open a for sale thread in that thread. Thanks.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

That is a wee way.

Thank you for the offer; I'll look out in the For Sale section.


----------

